

How to get an amazing website for $99/mo. - ward_320ny
https://320ny.com/packages/
So we&#x27;ve been dealing with the consulting cash flow roller coaster for some time now and decided generating more recurring revenue was probably a smart move.<p>One idea we had (thanks to advice&#x2F;guidance from the likes of Brennan Dunn, Nathan Barry, Amy Hoy, and Patrick Mackenzie) was consulting as a service. We realized there were many business owners out there who struggled with the various template sites (Wordpress, Wix, Web.com) but didn&#x27;t have thousands to spend on custom development.<p>So we created a simple $99&#x2F;month package which included everything clients needed (design, updates, and hosting) via Squarespace. The price point seems to be working well so far and clients get a quasi-custom site built without having to deal with anything tech related which they love.<p>Curious what everyone thinks of the concept (good and bad)?
======
ward_320ny
Really no thoughts?

